# Ich habe McDonalds abgezogen...



## judgmentday (25. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

ist es eigentlich strafbar, wenn man von der Kassiererin viel zu viel Wechselgeld zurückbekommt und es einsteckt? Also ich war nämlich gestern Abend noch bei Mc Donalds und habe mir eine große Cola für den Heimweg gegönnt. Die Cola kostet € 1,99 und ich habe der Kassiererin 10 Euro gegeben, mit der Bitte, dass sie mir doch auch ein paar Cent Stücke geben soll. Als Wechselgeld habe ich dann einen 5-Euro-Schein, 1x 2 Euro, 3x 1 Euro, 4x 50 Cent und 5x 20 Cent erhalten. Ich hatte also nach meiner Bestellung plötzlich 13 Euro in der Tasche plus der Cola in meiner Hand. Die Cola hätte ich noch fast vergessen, weil ich so schockiert über die Planlosigkeit dieser Frau war.

Ist so was nun strafbar bzw. kann die Frau dadurch ihren Job verlieren? Habe irgendwie ein schlechtes Gewissen.

PS: Ein 1-Cent-Stück war übrigens nicht dabei. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (25. Februar 2009)

Naja wegen nen Paar euro wird MC doof nicht gleich pleite gehen,und die Frau wird ihren Job zu 100% behalten. Das wird eh keinen interessieren bei MC,von daher


----------



## Aromat05 (25. Februar 2009)

Was sie nicht weiss macht sie nicht heiss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (25. Februar 2009)

owned


----------



## Hirsi325 (25. Februar 2009)

McD verdient sich dumm und dämlich also kommts auf die paar euro eh ned drauf an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (25. Februar 2009)

wird der einfach vom gehalt abgezogen und das glaub ich au nit weil du da soviel trinkgeld bekommst. die schaun was bei der kassa gekauft worden ist und was drinne is. also mir ham se nix abgezogen und ich hab 2 große ladungen pommes verhaut weil aufeinma kein kunde da war und die pommes dann ned rausgegangen sind und wenn se zulange stehen werden die dem schuldigen vom gehalt abgezogen. naja dazugezählt hamm se mir aber au nix :/

lg


----------



## Noxiel (25. Februar 2009)

*Kassiererin Barbara E. hat den Streit um ihre Kündigung auch in zweiter Instanz verloren: Ein Supermarkt hatte ihr gekündigt, weil sie 1,30 Euro unterschlagen haben soll.*
Eine Berliner Supermarkt-Kassiererin, der die Unterschlagung von Pfandbons im Werte von 1,30 Euro vorgeworfen wurde, hat den Rechtsstreit um ihre Kündigung auch in zweiter Instanz verloren.

Quelle

Soviel zum Thema, die paar Cent machen schon nichts aus. In erster Linie ist es natürlich die Schuld der Kassiererin, und du hast keine Schuld daran. Schließlich gibt es keine Pflicht das Wechselgeld nach Erhalt durchzuzählen und etwaige Fehler zu melden. Aber der Kanon, die paar Cent jucken die eh nicht, stimmt nicht ganz.


----------



## Tabuno (25. Februar 2009)

Merk dir die Kassiererin, so lange sie noch da ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (25. Februar 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> *Kassiererin Barbara E. hat den Streit um ihre Kündigung auch in zweiter Instanz verloren: Ein Supermarkt hatte ihr gekündigt, weil sie 1,30 Euro unterschlagen haben soll.*
> Eine Berliner Supermarkt-Kassiererin, der die Unterschlagung von Pfandbons im Werte von 1,30 Euro vorgeworfen wurde, hat den Rechtsstreit um ihre Kündigung auch in zweiter Instanz verloren.
> 
> Quelle
> ...


Also das glaub ich weniger, so ein rechtsstreit is viel teurer als 1,30 Oo

lg


----------



## Dracun (25. Februar 2009)

du glaubst garnet für was alles vor gericht gestritten wird^^


----------



## Syane (25. Februar 2009)

Hab mal beim McDonalds zwei Cheesburger umsonst bekommen ...

Freunde und ich wollten mal testen ...ob sie auf anfrage (Weil man kein Geld habe) Auch mal was verschenken ... Der Fillialleiter meinte das wäre ok. ^^


----------



## Noxiel (25. Februar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Also das glaub ich weniger, so ein rechtsstreit is viel teurer als 1,30 Oo
> 
> lg



Klar ist der Rechtsstreit teurer, aber warum sollte man sich für etwas verurteilen lassen und den Job verlieren, was man nicht getan hat. Dahinter steckt natürlich noch mehr, die Frau war gewerkschaftlich aktiv und eine treibende Kraft hinter Arbeitnehmerbemühungen Streichungen bei Lohn und Arbeitszeit zu verhindern. Das Landesarbeitsgericht Berlin-Brandenburg sah die Sache aber anders, und bezeichnete die Unterschlagung der 1,30 Euro als irreperable Beschädigung im Vertrauensverhältnis zwischen Supermarkt und Angestellter. Es ging also nicht um die Summe, sondern um die Tatsache des Diebstahls.

Für die Zweifler: 
Aktenzeichen: 7 Sa 2017/08
Quelle: Link


----------



## Skatero (25. Februar 2009)

Geht mal zu zweit in den Mc, dann bestellt ihr etwas z.B. ohne Zwiebeln. Und vielleicht gleich 2 davon. Dann müsst ihr nämlich länger warten.
Dann redet ihr mit dem Kollegen darüber, dass dich das nervt, so dass sie das hören. Wenn du Glück hast bekommst du noch ein gratis Hamburger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei mir hat es geklappt.


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Februar 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Klar ist der Rechtsstreit teurer, aber warum sollte man sich für etwas verurteilen lassen und den Job verlieren, was man nicht getan hat. Dahinter steckt natürlich noch mehr, die Frau war gewerkschaftlich aktiv und eine treibende Kraft hinter Arbeitnehmerbemühungen Streichungen bei Lohn und Arbeitszeit zu verhindern. Das Landesarbeitsgericht Berlin-Brandenburg sah die Sache aber anders, und bezeichnete die Unterschlagung der 1,30 Euro als irreperable Beschädigung im Vertrauensverhältnis zwischen Supermarkt und Angestellter. Es ging also nicht um die Summe, sondern um die Tatsache des Diebstahls.
> 
> Für die Zweifler:
> Aktenzeichen: 7 Sa 2017/08
> Quelle: Link


Sie will aber noch weiter gehn bis zur höchstens Insatnz (so jetzt müsste ich eigendlich Grundwissen anbringen ich weiss das es was mit europäisches is aber der rest fällt mir imo natürlich dank so ner art vorführeffekt nid ein -.-)


----------



## Mefisthor (25. Februar 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Sie will aber noch weiter gehn bis zur höchstens Insatnz (so jetzt müsste ich eigendlich Grundwissen anbringen ich weiss das es was mit europäisches is aber der rest fällt mir imo natürlich dank so ner art vorführeffekt nid ein -.-)


Also ich kenn jetzt nur handelsrecht und das au noch aus österreich aber soweit ich weis muss bei der 3ten Instanz eine Beschwerde eingelegt werden und die darf se nicht einfach so losschicken da braucht sie einen anwalt sonst sehn sich die das garnid an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg


----------



## Thront (25. Februar 2009)

lieber abziehn als ausziehn.

das ist mein motto.


----------



## Mefisthor (25. Februar 2009)

Thront schrieb:


> lieber abziehn als ausziehn.
> 
> das ist mein motto.


Ich versteh die frau eh nich, schon klar die will ihren job nich verlieren aber wenn du jetzt aufeinma gewinnst dannarbeitest du inner firma bei der dich alle chefs hassen ^^ naja vll will se ja ne sau hohe entschädigung 

lg


----------



## Manoroth (26. Februar 2009)

hab schon n game für 79 sfr. gekauft, hab mit nem 100er bezahlt und 50 sfr. wider zurück bekommen^^ und die kassiererin arbeitet noch immer in dem laden. da werden sie in dem fall kaum n grosses theater machen wegen den paar cent^^


----------



## Bexx13 (26. Februar 2009)

Ich kenn den Fall auch, die Frau war mit ihrem Anwalt und der Anwältin der Gegenseite vorgestern bei Kerner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die nächsthöhere Instanz wär mein ich der Bundesgerichtshof !?

Ist schon ein schwieriger Fall. Kienzle traf es gut: rechtens aber nicht richtig.

Es geht auch nicht um die Höhe des Schadens, ob nun 30 Cent oder 300 Euro. Es geht um das Vertrauensverhältnis. Woher weiß der Arbeitgeber, ob sie das nicht schon seit Jahren so macht und jetzt erst erwischt wurde!? 
Andrerseits sieht es in diesem Fall auch danach aus, als ob der Arbeitgeber eine "ungemütliche" Arbeitnehmerin loswerden wolle (die seit 31 Jahren in dem Betrieb arbeitete...) 

In dem Fall mit der MCDonalds Verkäuferin würde ich sagen, dass ihr nichts passiert, weil sowas nicht vorsätzlich oder fahrlässig passiert. Solche Ungenauigkeiten in der Kassenführung gibts es bestimmt in jedem Betrieb, wo Menschen Geld verwalten.

Ob du (TE) da eine Straftat begehst, ist ähnlich schwierig. Man müßte dir beweisen, dass du in dem Moment, als du das Wechselgeld bekamst, das nachgezählt und den Fehler bemerkt hast, und trotzdem nichts gesagt und das Geld "vorsätzlich" eingesteckt hast. Wenn man es erst später merkt ist es wieder was anderes. Man kann ja auch nicht hingehen und behaupten, man habe grad zuhause beim zählen des Wechselgeldes bemerkt, dass man 5 Euro zuwenig zurück bekommen habe. Dann bekommt man nur als Antwort "Das müssen sie schon sofort kontrollieren und beanstanden, jetzt kann ich da nichts mehr machen..."


----------



## shadow24 (26. Februar 2009)

Bexx13 schrieb:


> Die nächsthöhere Instanz wär mein ich der Bundesgerichtshof !?
> Es geht auch nicht um die Höhe des Schadens, ob nun 30 Cent oder 300 Euro. Es geht um das Vertrauensverhältnis. Woher weiß der Arbeitgeber, ob sie das nicht schon seit Jahren so macht und jetzt erst erwischt wurde!?
> Andrerseits sieht es in diesem Fall auch danach aus, als ob der Arbeitgeber eine "ungemütliche" Arbeitnehmerin loswerden wolle (die seit 31 Jahren in dem Betrieb arbeitete...)
> In dem Fall mit der MCDonalds Verkäuferin würde ich sagen, dass ihr nichts passiert, weil sowas nicht vorsätzlich oder fahrlässig passiert. Solche Ungenauigkeiten in der Kassenführung gibts es bestimmt in jedem Betrieb, wo Menschen Geld verwalten.
> ...



ich seh das ganz ähnlich...nur ist die nächste Instanz das Oberlandesgericht,aber in Zivilsachen ist die Berufung vom Landgericht zum Oberlandesgericht im Allgemeinen nur dann zulässig, wenn die unterlegene Partei den Prozess in Höhe von mehr als EURO 600 verloren oder das Landgericht die Berufung zugelassen hat.
danach wäre der Bundesgerichtshof in Karlsruhe die nächste Instanz...
Man könnte durchaus den Tatbestand des Betruges daraus erkennen(Betrug lt Strafgesetzbuch1) Wer in der Absicht, sich oder einem Dritten einen rechtswidrigen Vermögensvorteil zu verschaffen, das Vermögen eines anderen dadurch beschädigt, daß er durch Vorspiegelung falscher oder durch Entstellung oder Unterdrückung wahrer Tatsachen einen Irrtum erregt oder unterhält, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu fünf Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft).  
auf jeden Fall würde der Fall wegen Nichtigkeit überhaupt nicht zur Anklage kommen,aber ich spreche Verkäufer/innen darauf an wenn sie mir falsches Wechselgeld gegeben haben.ich mein diejenigen stehen ja nicht für das Riesenunternehmen McDoof da,sondern leben vlt von diesen mickrigen Bezügen,welche sie dort erarbeiten und wenn ihnen das ggf vom Gehalt abgezogen wird find ich das einfach schlecht wenn man da 3,5 oder 10 Euro einfach einsteckt und sagt:das juckt doch McDonald gar nicht wenn die ein paar Euro weniger in der Kasse haben...denen nicht,aber der Mitarbeiterin unter Umständen schon.und Feler machen wir alle mal...


----------



## Avyn (26. Februar 2009)

Ne Freundin von mir arbeitet bei McDonalds. Am Ende der Schicht wird nachgezählt ob die Kasse stimmt. Wenn zu wenig drin ist wird das der Verkäuferin vom Gehalt abgezogen (-3,50&#8364; Toleranzgrenze). Ist schon hart wenn du so einer sch... Arbeit nachgehst, nicht grade gut bezahlt wirst und das Geld dann für solche Fehler drauf geht.


----------



## Haxxler (26. Februar 2009)

Tjoa, andere werden ja auch wegen 1,30€ gekündigt. Aber ich glaub bei McDoof arbeiten ist echt nich so schön.


----------



## neo1986 (26. Februar 2009)

Naja was sie nicht weis macht sie nicht heiß hab schon elebt das im mediamarkt der kasierer ein I pod übers pip ding gezogen hat der I pod aber nicht in die kasse ging und der jenige den i pod dan nicht bezahlen musste...... naja der kassierer hatte es grade noch im letzten moment bemerkt und der musste dan doch bezahlen wäre zu schön gewesen. Also kommt öffter vor und deine paar euro? Wayne interresierts.


----------



## Gwynny (26. Februar 2009)

Im Prinzip ist es egal, wer Dir zuviel Geld rausgegeben hat. Ehrlich wäre es gewesen, die Kassiererin darauf aufmerksam zu machen, denn die Kassierein muss nicht dumm sein, vielleicht hatte sie einfach einen schweren Tag!? Ich könnte das mit meinem Gewissen nicht vereinbaren, aber das musst Du selber wissen.

LG Gwynny


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Februar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Wayne interresierts.



Du hast wohl nur den Eingangspost gelesen und sonst nichts, gelle?


----------



## Biggus (26. Februar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> hab schon elebt das im mediamarkt der kasierer ein I pod übers pip ding gezogen hat der I pod aber nicht in die kasse ging und der jenige den i pod dan nicht bezahlen musste......



ah es nur weil der ipod nicht gescannt wurde musste er kein geld hinlegen ?


----------



## Vartez (26. Februar 2009)

Freund hat letzten mit mir pizza bestelt und haben mit 50 euro schein bezahlt wechselgeld war 49,50 € ^^ jeah drei große pizzen für 50 cent xD


----------



## shadow24 (26. Februar 2009)

Vartez schrieb:


> Freund hat letzten mit mir pizza bestelt und haben mit 50 euro schein bezahlt wechselgeld war 49,50 € ^^ jeah drei große pizzen für 50 cent xD


deine Antwort und dazu diese Signatur...soooo weit gehen Schein und Wirklichkeit auseinander...


----------



## Zonalar (26. Februar 2009)

Ich arbeite Ehrenamtlich in einem Kiosk der meine Geschwister bei uns in der Kirche führen^^Ich kann euch sagen, sowas kommt mir mindestens einmal pro Sonntag vor^^ So selten ist das also garnicht.

Tolles Zitat: "Wenn du den Leuten ein halbes Glas Bier gibst, sagen die einen: "Dieses Glas ist halbvoll." und die anderen sagen: "Dieses Glas ist halbleer." Die Reichen an der Bar sagen aber "Dies ist nicht mein Glas, ich dachte mein Glas war voll und es sei viel grösser." Während der Rest der Welt aus Leuten besteht, die nur ein zerscherbeltes Glas haben."




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nicht ernst nehmen


----------



## Deathstyle (26. Februar 2009)

Was hier für Moralaposteln unterwegs sind, ist ja unglaublich.
Ich würde mich freuen.. Wenn jemand zu blöd ist das richtig zu machen ist das deren Problem und mein Glück - den Teufel werd ich tun und davon ein schlechtes Gewissen kriegen.
Wenn ich auf der Straße jemanden vor meiner Nase Geld verlieren sehe ist das was anderes, das geb ich dem jenigen gleich wieder bzw. sprech sie direkt drauf an und genauso wie beim Sport (Spint = 2Euro Pfand), ich hasse es wenn ich meine 2Euro da drin vergesse und entsprechend weise ich andere drauf hin wenn sie es vergessen. Wenn aber jemand zu doof zum abkassieren ist ist das nicht mein Problem, zuviel Wechselgeld = meins.
Da fällt mir ein, beim Hosen Konzert im Dezember hat ich 3* Becher weggebracht und 3* neue Bier geholt, hab nix bezahlt und sie hat mir sogar 6Euro Wechselgeld gegeben (+3Euro durch die neuen Becher) - fand ich super. (;


----------



## shadow24 (26. Februar 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Was hier für Moralaposteln unterwegs sind, ist ja unglaublich.
> Ich würde mich freuen.. Wenn jemand zu blöd ist das richtig zu machen ist das deren Problem und mein Glück - den Teufel werd ich tun und davon ein schlechtes Gewissen kriegen.
> Wenn ich auf der Straße jemanden vor meiner Nase Geld verlieren sehe ist das was anderes, das geb ich dem jenigen gleich wieder bzw. sprech sie direkt drauf an und genauso wie beim Sport (Spint = 2Euro Pfand), ich hasse es wenn ich meine 2Euro da drin vergesse und entsprechend weise ich andere drauf hin wenn sie es vergessen. Wenn aber jemand zu doof zum abkassieren ist ist das nicht mein Problem, zuviel Wechselgeld = meins.


recht inkonsequent möchte ich meinen:auf der einen Seite gibst du jemanden beispielsweise ne Börse mit vlt. 5 Euro Inhalt zurück,was für dich selbstverständlich ist, oder die unglaublichen 2 Euro Spintgebühr und auf der anderen Seite sagst du der oder die ist zu doof um Wechselgeld rauszugeben...
und der wird dann "abgestraft" in dem derjenige z.B.20-30 Euro zu wenig Geld in der Tasche hat,weil er im Stress war und noch 6 verschiedene Besteller anfahren muss und sein Tag eh schon beschissen war...aber der ist halt zu doof...
findest du nicht,das derjenige auch zu doof war sein Geld aus dem Spint zu ziehen,oder der ist so blöd und lässt mitten auf der Strasse sein Geld fallen????


----------



## Lisutari (26. Februar 2009)

Jz ist es eh schon zu spät. Aber ich häts schon zurück gegeben, waren ja eig 5 Euro zu  viel. 
Das einzige mal wo ich zu viel Geld net zurück gegebn hab war bei nem Kaffee Automaten (Ich hab 1 euro reingeworfen und mein Getränk und nen neuen Euro bekommen xd)


----------



## Thrainan (26. Februar 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> *Kassiererin Barbara E. hat den Streit um ihre Kündigung auch in zweiter Instanz verloren: Ein Supermarkt hatte ihr gekündigt, weil sie 1,30 Euro unterschlagen haben soll.*
> Eine Berliner Supermarkt-Kassiererin, der die Unterschlagung von Pfandbons im Werte von 1,30 Euro vorgeworfen wurde, hat den Rechtsstreit um ihre Kündigung auch in zweiter Instanz verloren.
> 
> Quelle
> ...


Das ist mit dem MCDonalds Fall aber nicht zu vergleichen. Das Kassierer versehntlich zu viel oder zu wenig geld rausgeben ist etwas anderes als absichtlich und für die eigene Bereicherung etwas abzuzwacken. Das die Sache bei 1,30 lächerlich ist meine ich auch, möchte aber nur drauf hinweisen das auch nach wie vor kein Kassierer für soclhe versehen rausgeworfen wird. 
Gegen die Dame aus deinem Fall gab es ja zeugen und Beweise, das sie absichtlich geklaut hat.


----------



## Deathstyle (26. Februar 2009)

Seh ich eben nicht so, in den 2Euro-Spint-Gebühren gehts darum das ich nie 2Euro Stücke habe und dann dafür immer wechseln muss - es ist einfach super nervig, da gehts nicht direkt um den Geldwert. Bei den Leuten auf der Strasse mach ich es einfach weil ichs fair finde, z. B. hab ich mal eine Junge Mutter mit Kinderwagen gesehen die sich von einem netten Herren hat helfen lassen (aussteigen und so) und ihr ist ihr Portemonnaie aus ihrem Mantel gefallen (sie hats nicht bemerkt), wer das eingesteckt hätte hät bestenfalls ein aufs Maul bekommen - weil irgendwo gehts dann einfach zu weit, wenn ihr eine der dort anwesenden älteren Damen nicht direkt wiedergegeben hätte hät ichs gemacht.

Zu den Leuten die im "Stress" sind, die machens nicht besser wenn sie hektisch werden, ich hab nen Jahr in einem Hotel gearbeitet und hab hier ne Baustelle und ich weiss durchaus was "Stress" bedeutet - man kann damit deutlich besser umgehen als es die meisten Menschen tun, ist für mich also kein Argument, sondern einfach wieder: Nicht mein Problem! Sonst liegt es nurmal in unserer Natur das wir aus den Fehlern anderer Profit ziehen - ich bin ja nicht darauf aus die Leute zu verarschen oder sie übers Ohr zu hauen, aber ich bin auch nicht die liebe Omi von nebenan.

Wie gesagt, es gibt natürlich Grenzen aber wenn mir jemand an einem überteuertem Bierstand (wo es btw. sowieso immer nur sone Wasserplürre gibt) 10-20 Ocken zuviel raus gibt ist selber Schuld.

EDIT:
@Noxiel
Schlechtes Beispiel, da gehts nicht um ein versehen oder um banale 1,30 Euro, es geht um den Tatbestand des Diebstahls - meiner Meinung nach ist es völlig legitim - wenn auch vollkommen übertrieben.
EDIT2:
Sorry hab vergessen zu erwähnen das das rein garnix mit Inkonsequenz zu tun hat, ich bin fühle mich einfach nur für mich verantwortlich und wenn ICH der Meinung bin anderen helfen zu wollen (wie in genannten Situationen) dann tu ich das und sonst eben nicht. Ich versuche dabei nicht konsequent oder seriös zu sein, ich bin lediglich ich und mache was ich für richtig halte bzw. für das beste für mich und Menschen mit denen ich etwas zu tun habe (oder zu tun haben will *gg). (;


----------



## Thront (26. Februar 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> *Kassiererin Barbara E. hat den Streit um ihre Kündigung auch in zweiter Instanz verloren: Ein Supermarkt hatte ihr gekündigt, weil sie 1,30 Euro unterschlagen haben soll.*
> Eine Berliner Supermarkt-Kassiererin, der die Unterschlagung von Pfandbons im Werte von 1,30 Euro vorgeworfen wurde, hat den Rechtsstreit um ihre Kündigung auch in zweiter Instanz verloren.
> 
> Quelle
> ...






leider hast du nicht verstanden das es in diesem prozess wahrscheinlich nur oberflächlich um 1,30 geht.


----------



## shadow24 (26. Februar 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Seh ich eben nicht so, in den 2Euro-Spint-Gebühren gehts darum das ich nie 2Euro Stücke habe und dann dafür immer wechseln muss - es ist einfach super nervig, da gehts nicht direkt um den Geldwert. Bei den Leuten auf der Strasse mach ich es einfach weil ichs fair finde, z. B. hab ich mal eine Junge Mutter mit Kinderwagen gesehen die sich von einem netten Herren hat helfen lassen (aussteigen und so) und ihr ist ihr Portemonnaie aus ihrem Mantel gefallen (sie hats nicht bemerkt), wer das eingesteckt hätte hät bestenfalls ein aufs Maul bekommen - weil irgendwo gehts dann einfach zu weit, wenn ihr eine der dort anwesenden älteren Damen nicht direkt wiedergegeben hätte hät ichs gemacht.
> 
> Zu den Leuten die im "Stress" sind, die machens nicht besser wenn sie hektisch werden, ich hab nen Jahr in einem Hotel gearbeitet und hab hier ne Baustelle und ich weiss durchaus was "Stress" bedeutet - man kann damit deutlich besser umgehen als es die meisten Menschen tun, ist für mich also kein Argument, sondern einfach wieder: Nicht mein Problem! Sonst liegt es nurmal in unserer Natur das wir aus den Fehlern anderer Profit ziehen - ich bin ja nicht darauf aus die Leute zu verarschen oder sie übers Ohr zu hauen, aber ich bin auch nicht die liebe Omi von nebenan.


naja und ich sag trotzdem bist du inkonsequent,denn warum findest du es "fair" demjenigen sein verlorenes Portemonai wieder zu geben,aber der Pizzabote im Stress ist zu doof...wo ziehst du da die Linie?
weiterhin sagst du,dass es nervig ist wegen der 2 Euro-Münze,wegen wechseln und so,aber was meinst du wie nervig es für den Boten ist,das er sich bei dir verrechnet hat???
und wenn du aus den"Fehlern anderer Leute Profit" ziehen willst,warum hebst du dann die Geldbörse auf und gibst sie zurück???????
also entweder bist du einer dem andere völlig egal sind,oder du bist halt fair anderen gegenüber.aber so und so ist doch seltsam,oder nicht?


----------



## nitroom (26. Februar 2009)

Pass auf... vielleicht ist die Kassiererin ja hier in dem Forum... ;D


----------



## Deathstyle (26. Februar 2009)

Du verstehst nicht, ich tu lediglich was ich für richtig halte und das ist Situations und Erfahrungsabhängig - du hast es aber eigentlich auch ganz richtig erkannt, mir sind andere völlig egal, deswegen bin ich kein böser Mensch - einer Frau mit Kinderwagen helf ich trotzdem aus der Ubahn.. und wenn der Bote sich verrechnet hat merk ich das in der Regel eh nicht sofort, wenn doch kommts auf den Boten an ob ich ihn darauf hinweise, gibt genug unfreundliche oder langsame Idioten die es sowieso nicht besser verdient haben - i. d. R. geb ich dem Boten ja auch Trinkgeld, warum sollt ich dann halt geizen?
Andererseits find ichs lustig auf diese Art und Weise beschenkt zu werden, ist ja nicht so das ich als Schüler zuviel Geld hätte und genau da ists mir egal ob diese Leute einen Fehler begehen, wenn sie es tun ist es halt ihr Problem - es ist ja auch nicht so das es immer arme Pizzaboten oder so trifft - es ist das selbe wie wenn ich bei Karstadt was kaufe - da ist die Chance das ich das Geld zurück gebe nur noch geringer.


----------



## shadow24 (26. Februar 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Du verstehst nicht, ich tu lediglich was ich für richtig halte und das ist Situations und Erfahrungsabhängig - du hast es aber eigentlich auch ganz richtig erkannt, mir sind andere völlig egal, deswegen bin ich kein böser Mensch - einer Frau mit Kinderwagen helf ich trotzdem aus der Ubahn.. und wenn der Bote sich verrechnet hat merk ich das in der Regel eh nicht sofort, wenn doch kommts auf den Boten an ob ich ihn darauf hinweise, gibt genug unfreundliche oder langsame Idioten die es sowieso nicht besser verdient haben - i. d. R. geb ich dem Boten ja auch Trinkgeld, warum sollt ich dann halt geizen?
> Andererseits find ichs lustig auf diese Art und Weise beschenkt zu werden, ist ja nicht so das ich als Schüler zuviel Geld hätte und genau da ists mir egal ob diese Leute einen Fehler begehen, wenn sie es tun ist es halt ihr Problem - es ist ja auch nicht so das es immer arme Pizzaboten oder so trifft - es ist das selbe wie wenn ich bei Karstadt was kaufe - da ist die Chance das ich das Geld zurück gebe nur noch geringer.


naja,zumindest machst du ja jetzt schon subjektive Unterschiede,ob dir vom Boten die Nase gefällt oder nicht...
zumal ich auch net denke das du ein "böser" Mensch bist,vielmehr denk ich das du ne Menge Lebenserfahrung hast die dich das alles so cool sehen lässt.in unserer Gesellschaft ist sich halt jeder selbst am nächsten.das ist so.da gibts auch nicht zwei Meinungen...
ich für mein teil geb dem Boten das zuviel gezahlte Wechselgeld wieder,oder der Mutter ihre Geldbörse und ich glaub du wirst dich auch so gut durchs leben zu schlagen wissen.jeder auf seine Art macht es halt individuell richtig...


----------



## Noxiel (26. Februar 2009)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Das ist mit dem MCDonalds Fall aber nicht zu vergleichen. Das Kassierer versehntlich zu viel oder zu wenig geld rausgeben ist etwas anderes als absichtlich und für die eigene Bereicherung etwas abzuzwacken. Das die Sache bei 1,30 lächerlich ist meine ich auch, möchte aber nur drauf hinweisen das auch nach wie vor kein Kassierer für soclhe versehen rausgeworfen wird.
> Gegen die Dame aus deinem Fall gab es ja zeugen und Beweise, das sie absichtlich geklaut hat.



Die genaueren Umständen zwecks Zeugen und Beweise sind mir nicht bekannt. Das Landesarbeitsgericht Berlin-Brandenburg hat sich dahingehend auch nur vage ausgedrückt und von glaubhaften Zeugen gesprochen. Natürlich ist Diebstahl als Kassiererin ein schwerer Vertrauensbruch, aber ich sehe Aktion und Reaktion einfach im Ungleichgewicht, wenn Pfandbons im Wert von 48 und 82 Cent nach zehn Tagen eingelöst werden. Wer käme auf die Idee nochmal in den Supermarkt zu gehen und nach seinem verlorenen Bon zu fragen? Tatsächlich, und hier komme ich zum zweiten Abschnitt...



Thront schrieb:


> leider hast du nicht verstanden das es in diesem prozess wahrscheinlich nur oberflächlich um 1,30 geht.




... , scheint es deutlich, dass die Kassiererin, wie auch bereits von mir in späteren Beiträgen erwähnt (und von Thront wohl *leider* übersehen), aufgrund ihrem Engagement in Arbeitnehmervertretung und Gewerkschaft als missliebig aufgefallen ist. In Zeiten einer Finanzkrise und schlechten Konjunkturzahlen, fällt es Arbeitgebern daher natürlich leichter, verdienten Mitarbeitern, die seit über 30 Jahren für den Betrieb arbeiten und sich nie etwas zu Schulden haben kommen lassen, fristlos zu kündigen. Ursache und Reaktion stehen hier in keinem Verhältnis zueinander, es ist einfach unverhältnismäßig. Recht aber nicht rechtens, wie es bereits jemand im Thread gesagt hatte.


----------



## Darokan (26. Februar 2009)

Danke fuer dieses weltbewegende Drama!


----------



## Thrainan (26. Februar 2009)

Naja wie auch immer, wir waren bei dem Gerichtsverfahren nicht dabei. Ob nun die Frau recht hat, oder der Arbeitgeber kann man nur schwer beurteilen. 
Das aber wohl ein Kassenbuch vorliegt das gegen sie spricht und ein zeuge spricht gegen die Dame. Das man sie evtl nur wegen vorherigen verhaltens rausgeworfen hat mag auch sein. Fakt ist, die lage ist anders, als wenn man bei MC D mal 5 euro zu viel rausbekommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dalai (26. Februar 2009)

Eigentlich sind solche Unternehmen wie der Mc darauf vorbereitet, dass es auch mal Fehler beim Rückgeld zahlen gibt. Ich denke, es sollte kein Drama sein,  der Mc wird lieber Mal ein paar Euro verlieren als dass sie einen neuen Mitarbeiter suchen müssen, das kommt dann teurer. 

Zum Beispiel von Noxiel: "Eine Berliner Supermarkt-Kassiererin, der _die Unterschlagung von Pfandbons_ im Werte von 1,30 Euro vorgeworfen wurde [...]" 
Die Unterschlagung von Pfandbons ist etwas Anderes als ein blosser Fehler beim Rückgeld geben, Unterschlagung ist absichtlich, ein Fehler nicht, da er auch nicht im Interesse der Unternehmung ist. Die Kassiererin wird kaum absichtlich so etwas machen, denn damit hat sie keine Vorteile für sich selbst und schadet der Unternehmung.


----------



## Aromat05 (26. Februar 2009)

Gwynny schrieb:


> Ich könnte das mit meinem Gewissen nicht vereinbaren.
> 
> LG Gwynny


das ist nicht dein erst wegen bisschen geld bekommst du gleich schulde gefülle?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

P.s

ich hab kein Gewissen da ich Abgrund tiefer böser menschen bin!


----------



## Thront (26. Februar 2009)

Thrainan schrieb:


> .... Fakt ist, die lage ist anders, als wenn man bei MC D mal 5 euro zu viel rausbekommt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





fakt ist das im fall der "1,30 € kassiererin" die position der falschen personen gestärkt wurde. aber egal, das ist moderne sklaverei, äääh marktwirtschaft mein ich natrülich. 

ausserdem sollten große konzerne natürlich auch von ihrer harten, teuren lobby-arbeit profitieren - warum sonst geld ausgeben!


arbeit sollte arbeit sein, fehler sollten fehler sein. und fehler sind menschlich. aber menschlichkeit und solidarität in der kohl -generation... nun gut


in diesem sinne

geiz is geil


----------

